# what do I need to have with me travelling thru France



## philbre (Nov 13, 2008)

I am going to switzerland in June, travelling thru France

This is my first time abroad with my camper

I will be pulling a trailer with 2 motorbikes, max sped 80kph (50mph)

1) what MUST I carry with me

2) do you recommend motorways or other roads at that speed

thanx in advance


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

This is a useful booklet to print out and will, I think, answer most of your questions about what to take:

HERE

If you wear glasses then take a spare pair and, if you do intend to use the peage ( ie toll motorway) then have change ready before you go. You can use a card.

It depends on how confident you are about towing your trailer through towns and cities and small villages with market days going on. The motorway avoids all these and is often pretty empty but to cross France on them costs a lot.

If you work your route out carefully on the N roads you might well miss the major towns but you will still encounter a lot of roundabouts on town outskirts. I believe that civic pride in France is tied up with how many roundabouts you have.

G


----------



## aultymer (Jun 20, 2006)

Grizzly - that is a great link and could save a few Euros in unexpected fines.
The civic pride fortunately ensures that most roundabouts are also gardens or sculptures which helps if you are lost and you can identify the same one again.

philbre:-
I have never used the French motorways with the van but do with a car!
The difference is that with the car we are usually going somewhere as opposed to going somewhere 'eventually' with the van.
It was a trip in a fast car accross France that convinced us we wanted a van so that we would see more than motorway embankments.
I suppose what I am trying to say is that if you are in a hurry to cross France then motorway it is but if you want to meet French people, eat French food and just chill then the N roads are a delight.
Remember that you won't see 30mph (or 50kph) signs - just the village name then as you leave - the village name with a band accross it - that is 30 mph restriction and end of restriction and they do set up portable radars. Hence a lot of villages on your route = a lot of 30mph driving.

Enjoy and don't worry.


----------



## 108717 (Dec 12, 2007)

philbre
One item the document doesn't mention is the requirement to have a high visibility vest for each motorhome occupant. I'm pretty sure this is now law. I visited France for holidays last year and regularly go 'Sans-Motorhome' for work and I have noticed many French car drivers now drape the high-vis vest across the back of their seat presumably because it stops them getting pulled to check if they have one.

I would never suggest that anybody relies on a SatNav as the gospel but recent Tom Toms display your current speed and the limit. They're not 100% accurate and obviously if there has been a speed limit change your argument wont stand up in court. However, I found it reassuring to check that what I thought was the limit is what I see on the GPS too. Especially when a Gendarme was pointing a speed gun at me en-route to La Rochelle!

General rules for European trips (most countries) is a spare set of bulbs, a warning triangle and not being overweight. 

I'm sure more knowledgeable folk will chip in but the main thing is, don't be put off by horror stories. If you stay on the right side of the law it's a lovely place to drive. Better road surfaces, better A-roads if you stay off the motorways and Service stations/picnic areas that make you ashamed to be British.

Swiss law tends to be different as it's not in the EU so do your homework. Sorry I can't be more specific.

I'm only really posting back what I learnt on here so I would suggest putting the kettle on and doing some keyword searching on here. There are those who will put my contribution to shame!

There is also a rule that says you shouldn't wear a white lab-coat and set fire to your gloves but maybe I'm taking your avatar a bit too seriously ;-)

Enjoy it!

J


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

You must have with you two high vis jackets, accessible from inside the vehicle and a warning triangle (2 for Spain) and a complete set of spare bulbs from my memory. You should have your orignal vehicle registration document, your driving licence (paper + photcard if you have one), passport, insurance certificate MoT certificate (to prove your vehicle complies with UK registration), in date VED disc.

If carrying children (under 14 I think) they may not travel in the front seat and should travel in safety harnesses if fitted. 

Check with French Travel office in London


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Touring*

Hi

Have a read through www.theaa.ie www.theaa.com and also www.drive-alive.co.uk

As to whether or not to use the motorways, what is your starting point in France and where are you heading?

www.viamichelin.com is a good website for planning routes.

Russell


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

One other things occurs...

If you have one of the "new" number plates showing your country of origin on it then you do not need a GB sticker in a EC country. Switzerland is not in the EC however and technically you should have a GB sticker on the back of your van and trailer, no matter what kind of number plate you have.

We do not and have never been pulled over BUT, we carry one on the understanding that we _ might_ be asked to display one if the policeman who stops us is feeling particularly officious !

It might be a good idea to put one on your van and trailer from the beginning as you are more conspicuous.

G


----------



## TonyS99 (Dec 12, 2008)

A few of points of clarification:

1. in France you need only 1 high-vis jacket, but it must be accessible to put on before you leave the vehicle.

2. Children under 10 (not 14) cannot travel in the front seat if a rear seat is available.

3. You need to carry spare bulbs so you can repair a faulty light straight away. But you also need carry the right tools to do the job. (I haven't a clue how this works with modern sealed unit dealer-repair-only headlights.)


----------



## Hovis (Mar 28, 2007)

I have always understood, and complied, that in France a Hi-Vi Vest is required for all persons travelling in the Motorvan.
Correct me if I am wrong - I am sure somebody will!!
Hovis


----------



## TonyS99 (Dec 12, 2008)

According to the AA:

REFLECTIVE JACKETS & WARNING TRIANGLES IN FRANCE (30 September)

The French Road Safety Department has confirmed that:

From 1st October 2008 all drivers in France, including drivers of vehicles registered outside of France, must have one warning triangle and one reflective jacket in their vehicle. 

This regulation, which we understand does not apply to two and three wheeled vehicles, will be enforced with on-the-spot fines of between €90 and €135.


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

Hi Hovis

If you are wrong, that makes two of us.

I don't think it matters anyway whether it's required or not, since it would be pretty stupid if the driver steps out in a hi-vis and the passenger joins him in khaki cammo!! 8O 8O

_(I exaggerate slightly, but you see my point.)_ :wink:

Two more bits of info for Philbre.

I think you have to put on the hi-vis *before *stepping out of the vehicle. It may be a myth, but I have heard of stroppy Gendarmes fining people who stepped out with the hi-viz in their hand.

Get a Nationwide Flexaccount and a card to go with it.

More Euros saved as they do not charge for using ATMs - not even any hidden "currency conversion tarrifs".

Hope this helps

Dave


----------



## hmh (Jun 25, 2008)

*what to take . . .thru France*

There was a roundabout competition a decade or so ago, hence the inventiveness of the roundabouts. I always suspected the main reason was to stop the French driving straight over them. The best we have seen is near St Etienne, where the writer St Exupery came from - it has a small plane on it with jets of water squirting from the rotating propeller. Mostly they reflect some characteristic of the local area.

Yes, jackets and triangles but there is also a point that triangles need to conform with E27R standard. It would have to be a particularly snotty gendarme to pick up on that but, as we know, they do exist.

Motorways for speed and a pretty joyless experience. The N roads have it every time for us in the van unless we are trying to make progress.

France is becoming very camera conscious and driving standards have improved as a consequence. Fixed cameras are always well marked in advance but some of the mobiles are well and cunningly hidden so observing limits is as necessary here as in UK.

But, as others have noted, it's a great place to cruise around in. Hope you enjoy your time.

David.


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

*Re: what to take . . .thru France*



hmh said:


> There was a roundabout competition a decade or so ago, hence the inventiveness of the roundabouts.
> David.


David, thank you ! We've always wondered why there seemed to be a sudden explosion of them, even in places where there is no need at all.

Another one of those " a million and one questions about Country X that you always wanted to know but can't quite introduce into a conversation " !

G


----------



## Wizzo (Dec 3, 2007)

*Re: what to take . . .thru France*



hmh said:


> .....but some of the mobiles are well and cunningly hidden....
> David.


Indeed they are. Don't expect to see a Gendarme in a hi-vis jacket standing in full view. The van may well be hidden in someone's driveway or a fair way off the road!

JohnW


----------



## hmh (Jun 25, 2008)

On the bridges over a motorway are favourites with two or three m/cycle cop's ready to pounce when necessary. I've seen them stop a Belgian registered car so they won't shy away from a Brit. vehicle.

On the TV news recently was a new device that is camouflaged to look like a section of Armco barrier! Actual speed registered is reduced by 5kph (7kph on motorways) to allow for error so I have been "done" for doing 51kph in a 50kph area as the speed registered was 56kph. There is no chance of an appeal succeeding.

But, as I said, driving standards have improved so it's not all negative - just a b....y nuisance at times.


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

Thanks for the update about how many high vis jackets are needed and age limits for children - ours are way above that age now anyway!

I read recently that the French have introduced another 5000 speed cameras but not sure where - you have been warned!

This is a fascinating thread since all of us probably break one or two or more of the niceties fairly often! Had not thought about tools - good point, but was aware of need to put jacket on before exiting vehicle.

I wonder how many more "must haves" there are and has anyone done a similar list for other countries (including UK)? Just a thought that a definitive list for commonly visited countries would be very useful but ensuring it is up to date is always difficult.


----------



## philbre (Nov 13, 2008)

*Re: Touring*



Rapide561 said:


> Hi
> 
> Have a read through www.theaa.ie www.theaa.com and also www.drive-alive.co.uk
> 
> ...


going from calais to geneva in suisse


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Geneva*

Hi

Last time I went to Geneva - admittedly by coach not motorhome, we went Calais - Reims - Troyes - Dijon - Dole- Geneva. It is pretty much toll payable all the way and is about 480 miles. (We used to carry on to Brig and over the Simplon Pass to Italy)

Toll free there are humpteen routes available and I would be tempted to use the websites in the link to find a route.

If I was going toll free, I would go Calais - Dunkerque - Ostend - Brussels - Luxembourg - Metz - Nancy - Epinal - Besancon - Geneva. This is toll free except for the Swiss motorway toll vignette. There are probably other routes available - this is just the way I would go without needing a map or satnav. This route would be about 60 miles further or thereabouts.

Russell


----------



## 116882 (Sep 23, 2008)

Remember that the gendarmerie don't always stop you on the autotroute. A favourite trick is to pull you over at the next peage.
The northbound A26 is notorious for this, especially on a Sunday evening when homeward bound Brits are racing for the Chunnel/Ferry.
You will see the gendarmerie waiting at the last peage (Nordausques) near St Omer with a long lists of registration numbers in their hands.
regards


----------



## ronin56 (May 25, 2007)

Zebedee said:


> Hi Hovis
> 
> If you are wrong, that makes two of us.
> 
> ...


You are wrong in one respect. Only one hi-viz jacket is required and it must be accessible from inside the vehicle (not a problem for MH but it applies to cars as well so it's no good keeping it in the boot!). The Gendarmes will have you if you exit the vehicle without wearing the jacket. If you think about it it's obvious, the idea is that you can put out your warning triangle while being highly visible! Having said that, as you recommend, I have one jacket for each potential occupant of my camper and my car and I would advise everybody to do the same, requirement or not.


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

ronin56 said:


> Only one hi-viz jacket is required e everybody .


Do the French not have the same instruction as the UK- that you should, in the event of a breakdown, get out of your vehicle and move yourself to a place of safety - ie behind the safety barriers on a motorway ?

This would imply that all of you need high viz jackets -which is what I've always understood.

G


----------



## ronin56 (May 25, 2007)

Grizzly said:


> ronin56 said:
> 
> 
> > Only one hi-viz jacket is required e everybody .
> ...


As my post pointed out, it is eminently sensible to carry one for each potential occupant. However, legally, only one is required. The French tend to think that people are capable of making their own judgments about personal responsibility and do not insist on telling everybody how they should conduct every aspect of their lives, an attitude I find quite endearing.


----------



## aultymer (Jun 20, 2006)

> The French tend to think that people are capable of making their own judgments about personal responsibility and do not insist on telling everybody how they should conduct every aspect of their lives, an attitude I find quite endearing.


Typical of a disgraced Samuri (ie one who failed to observe the code and kill himself on his masters death!) to take a sideways pop at their own government, but a bit misguided here.

I thought it was the French who do NOT think people can make their own judgements and legislate for you carrying - a complete set of bulbs and tools to change them - warning triangles - spare spectacles - Hi Viz jackets and first aid kits - but not radar detectors - all perfectly sensible requirements, but not in the UK where we are trusted to make these judgements for ourselves.


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

ronin56 said:


> [
> and do not insist on telling everybody how they should conduct every aspect of their lives, an attitude I find quite endearing.


They must have changed quite dramatically ! We lived in France in the 60s and early 70s and life was very different then.

I understand completely your point about carrying high viz jackets for all occupants of the van; we do this in UK in our car and in the van and have done for many years.

I don't think however that anyone could argue that issuing mandatory instructions for personal safety is an intrusion into the lives of anyone. It would not necessarily occur to many that the safest place, if you break down,is not in your car but well away from your car on the bank beside the highway.

To insist therefore that everyone is equipped to exit the vehicle safely ( and legally) seems to me only common sense. This consistency of attitude was (is ?) not something the French are well known for !

G


----------



## ronin56 (May 25, 2007)

Grizzly said:


> ronin56 said:
> 
> 
> > [
> ...


Maybe France has changed since the 60's and 70's, I'm certain the UK has. Anyhow, I'm not about to get into an argument about the pro's & cons of the two countries or anything else for that matter so I'm going to call it a day on this topic.

Bonne chance!


----------



## hblewett (Jan 28, 2008)

I have previously read on MHF a warning not to move AT ALL after paying a toll (which will be done by the passenger when abroad) until the passenger's seat belt, which might have to be undone due to booths being designed for car heights, is done up again, as it has been know for gendarmes to pull people over as soon as the wheels start moving and issue a ticket for a seat belt offence. 

It should be noted that the French have dramatically reduced their road casualty rates in recent years by increased policing, in some cases perhaps a little over-zealous. However, if you are sensible, there is nothing to fear, and its a wonderful, motorhome friendly country to visit.


----------

